# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS2] Πρόβλημα με ps2

## skin_dj

Καλησπερα σε ολους σημερα μου χαρισανε ενα PS2 το χοντρο οχι το σλιμ.
Ενας φιλους μου μου εδωσε τα καλωδια του απο ενα σλιμ ωστε να το δοκιμασο εαν παιζει.
εβαλα τα κααλωδια του ολα κομπλε παταω το κουμπι να ανοιξει αλλα στην τηλεοραση δεν δειχνει τιποτα
τα λαμπακια μπροστα αναβουν κανονικα ενοειτε πως πατησα την συχνοτητα στην τηλεοραση και πως το δοκιμασα σε 2 διαφορετικες τηλεορασεις.
ενα πραγμα που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι οτι στο πισω μερος εκει που μπανει η expansion bay (σκληρος δισκος)
ειναι κενο μηπως φταιει αυτο και δεν παιζει πρεπει οπωσδιποτε να εχει σκληρο
μηπως φταει που το καλωδιο εικονας ηταν απο σλιμ 
τι μπορει να φταει?

Ειναι το πρωτο μου ποστ εδω οποτε συγνωμη εαν εκανα κατι λαθος.

----------


## skin_dj

κανεις????

----------


## katohi13

παιζει και μαυτα τα καλωδια που σου εδωσε, ειτε slim ειτε κανονικο ειναι τα ιδια. συνδεσε σωστα τα rca (εικονα και ηχο) η το scart και επελεξε την σωστη πηγη απο την τηλεοραση σου.

----------


## skin_dj

ola afta exoun gini sosta kanenas pio gnostis na dosi mia apantisi?

----------


## GeorgeSindos

εφοσον επιμενεις οτι ολα τα κανεις σωστα, το δισκακι τρεχει κανονικα στο cd rom οταν το βαζεισ να παιξει?
αν ναι και δεν εχεις ουτε εικονα ουτε ηχο τοτε κατι γινεται με την πλακετα.
Ειναι τσιπαρισμενο το ps2?

----------


## skin_dj

ναι απο οτι μου ειπαν ειναι τσιπαρισμενο

----------


## GeorgeSindos

εχει καει το τσιπ και σου δημιουργει το προβλημα.αν το βγαλεις θα δεις οτι θα σου ερθει η εικονα και ο ηχος. Η διαφορα ειναι οτι θα παιζουν μονο τα αυθεντικα παιχνιδια. Οποτε πας φια αλλαγη τσιπ.

----------


## skin_dj

ine efkolo kapios na travixi mia foto to chip oste na katalavo pos ine kai na to aposindeso?

----------


## GeorgeSindos

φιλε μου το τσιπ ειναι ενα πλακετακι το οποιο εχει 19 καλωδιωσεις.Θα το δεις ευκολα.Ειναι εξτρα πλακετακι το οποιο θα πρεπει να ξεκολησεις τα καλωδια και επισης να το βγαλεις απο την κεντρικη πλακετα.

----------


## skin_dj

λιπον ανοιξα το μηχανιμα και οπως διαπιστωσα δεν ειναι τσιπαρισμενο οποτε κατι αλλο φταει

----------

